# Help needed identifying this bicycle.



## summerchilde (May 29, 2010)

I believe this is a Huffman but I'm not sure of the model or much else about the bike. I'm thinking it might be a Dayton Zephyr based on this photo I found online: http://www.bicyclebill.com/IMAGES/photos/450s/DaytonZepher.gif

here are two pictures of the bike I have:
http://i.imgur.com/B3KUr.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UvaIf.jpg

It has a skiptooth chainring with the wrong chain on it. The rear hub is a Bendix coaster and I'm pretty sure it has the wrong sprocket size on it. Pictures of the Bendix hub: http://i.imgur.com/W9fNe.jpg http://i.imgur.com/ir9WI.jpg This makes me think the Wheels are not original. 

Other notes:
Tank, chainguard, and rear rack are missing.
serial number on bottom bracket is 0041BH-1
original colors are dark green/olive green with yellow green pinstripes. The blue paint is spraypaint. Under that is red paint over the original. 
The headlamp and seat are not original. 

Any ideas as to what this is? What the year of make is? Any info is welcome. I plan to restore this and get it back into riding shape.


----------



## dopehead (May 29, 2010)

if it is a huffman it would probibly be a 41 mainliner  most later huffmans had the straightbar  here is a px from evolution


----------



## summerchilde (May 29, 2010)

That does look very similar to what I have. The springerfork is definitely different tho.


----------

